# Which Arrows for Field?



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Of those listed the GT Kinetic XT would work.
I know very little about the Easton Carbon Ones, no one around here shoots them but Easton makes great arrows.
If you have a shop around you that carries Victory arrows, check out the VAP in the .003 straightness, they would be of similar price and are awesome shafts.


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

Acc


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks. Are those VAP's brittle? I've heard several people talking about Victory arrows being brittle and not standing up to much slapping....?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

pacnate said:


> GT ProHunters


Yep.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Medallion XR or Carbon One are the clear stand-outs in that group. I've yet to find a batch of GTs that spine consistently plus those two aren't exactly skinny.

-Grant


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

CX Medallions are certainly the cream of the crop on that list. They have super specs and are the best spine matched shaft there and spine is the most critical spec in arrow selection.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

What spine and tip weight would I need in some of the CX Medallions or Carbon ONE if I'm shooting:

Pearson Advantage
52 lb draw weight
28 in draw length

?????


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

victory arrows are junk IMO they blow up very weak and brittel. GT kinetics and pro hunters are both great shafts.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My second season using Carbon Ones, I am happy with my choice!! Tough and they will not break the bank like some other skinny shafts.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

super* said:


> victory arrows are junk IMO they blow up very weak and brittel. GT kinetics and pro hunters are both great shafts.




which ones specifically?


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> My second season using Carbon Ones, I am happy with my choice!! Tough and they will not break the bank like some other skinny shafts.


Agreed i bought the first dozen and was so impressed i got another. I was bummed they dropped the redlines til i tried these. The only bummed at first was in order to protect the back of the arrow, you have to shoot a pin nock. theres no g bushing and i have a ton of gnocks left over lol


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Nate,I shot with a lady this weekend in Tally.She was shooting awesome using her GT Ultralights..


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I shot GTUL's for my first two years of field archery and they worked great but do not take other arrows smacking them. I had several creased enough that the flex test proved they were not safe to shoot. You MUST use pins if you shoot these!!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I will be using pins no matter which arrows I choose definitely.


----------



## cdsamm (Jan 24, 2012)

What does using "pins" mean?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I meant pin nocks.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

GT UL are a bit suspect from side slaps. Go for the Medalion XR or Carbon One


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

My field arrow this year will be a GT Series 22 Pro.

Sent from my MB300 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Carbon Express Nano Pros. a gazillion spine choices,and tough as nails.Bulldock nock collar really protects those backends.No cracking where the aluminum bonds to the carbon like the Easton Pro Tours, or whatever they changed the name to.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

super* said:


> victory arrows are junk IMO they blow up very weak and brittel. GT kinetics and pro hunters are both great shafts.



Since this thread came up again...I disagree with Super in that Victory arrows are junk. I have been shooting their VAP (their version of a Nano) for 4 years and have had no problems out of the norm. I shoot field (with "friends" that will shoot at nocks , 900 rounds where you have 16 arrows jammed together and slapping each other all the time, and have even shot 3D with them and have had not problems! Now, Aldila (sp?) has purchased them, which can do nothing but make the carbon and the process even better. Great product and I plan to continue shooting them for years to come.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

SEC said:


> Since this thread came up again...I disagree with Super in that Victory arrows are junk. I have been shooting their VAP (their version of a Nano) for 4 years and have had no problems out of the norm. I shoot field (with "friends" that will shoot at nocks , 900 rounds where you have 16 arrows jammed together and slapping each other all the time, and have even shot 3D with them and have had not problems! Now, Aldila (sp?) has purchased them, which can do nothing but make the carbon and the process even better. Great product and I plan to continue shooting them for years to come.


i asked which models specifically, but alas, the blanket statement is gospel. that tells me that he's nothing more than an arrow pimp with a grudge.

i made a change to shooting the NanoForce/VAPS after seeing the abuse they can tolerate at the hands of Andy1996 and KJWHFSD. i know for sure, there were 2 dead-on strikes to the pins and the only damage was the nocks and pins, which was a quick change in the field. there were several more sacrificed nocks but none of the arrows suffered shaft damage.

brittle? the only ones that would fit his 'description' would be the HV's. me personally, i wouldnt shoot them regardless. arrows cost a little more these days and having 'disposable' shafts makes no sense to me. i surely dont want one to fail at the shot and go thru my hand.

as you can see from the chart at Victory's VAP page, the VAPs are plenty thick for their diameter.
http://www.victoryarchery.com/carbon-arrows/target/vap-target/

comparing wall thickness between the VAP800 and the X-Ringer HV , the VAP800 thickness is almost twice that of the HV and approx 25% thicker than the VX-22 HV. to compare apples to apples in the avg spine that a compound shooter would use, the VAP400 wall thickness is .057". the X-Ringer HV350 is .027" and the VX-22 HV is .034" . the rest, you should be able to figure out.


now to be critical of Victory's VAP chart, i think the lines for the VAP700 and VAP 600 have been transposed. how can you get a weaker shaft when the thickness, weight and OD are greater than a stiffer spined arrow?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> i asked which models specifically, but alas, the blanket statement is gospel. that tells me that he's nothing more than an arrow pimp with a grudge.
> 
> i made a change to shooting the NanoForce/VAPS after seeing the abuse they can tolerate at the hands of Andy1996 and KJWHFSD. i know for sure, there were 2 dead-on strikes to the pins and the only damage was the nocks and pins, which was a quick change in the field. there were several more sacrificed nocks but none of the arrows suffered shaft damage.
> 
> ...




aha......i was wrong

*Thank you for the inquiry. I am aware that the GPI on those two spines look funny but it is actually correct. The reason for the lower spine being higher in GPI is because after grinding down the carbon to get the spine that you want the wall thickness can become very thin and then your durability in the shaft disappears.



So, what we did with the lower spine (700) is we had to change from a medium modulus Carbon to a standard modulus Carbon. This was the only way that we could achieve the low spine and still have the durability that we wanted. I know it looks funny on paper.



Thanks again,
Victory Archery
*


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

super* said:


> victory arrows are junk IMO they blow up very weak and brittel. GT kinetics and pro hunters are both great shafts.


I disagree. I guy won nationals shooting the victorys. I have shot them and never had a shaft to mess up. I have went threw 100s of nocks and pin adapters, never busted a shaft.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Vap's are great arrows wish the pins were a little bit stronger thats my only complaint


----------

